

Just thinking about money can make you more evil, researchers say - hermanywong
http://qz.com/94189/just-thinking-about-money-can-make-you-more-evil-researchers-say/

======
loceng
Thinking of anything that would lead to giving you more 'power' or access to
what you desire / didn't have before could lead to 'evil' thoughts and
actions.

